# Non paiement salaire



## phiphine71 (21 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour
suite à de nombreuses reprises mon salaire était versé très en retard et octobre pas de salaire mais ne pouvant pas lui envoyer de lettre recommandée car ils ont déménager mais ne mon pas donné la nouvelle adresse comment faire


----------



## Sandrine2572 (21 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour

Vous travailler plus avec ses PE suite à leur déménagement ?

Vous devez bien avoir leur numéro de tel ou le numéro d une personne qui était inscrite au contrat autorisé à venir chercher l enfant ?


----------



## Caro35 (21 Novembre 2022)

Leur écrire quand même, ils ont dû faire suivre leur courrier à leur nouvelle adresse.


----------



## Catie6432 (21 Novembre 2022)

Allez sur Pajemploi. Voyez si un bulletin de salaire est disponible pour octobre. Si oui vérifiez l'adresse de employeur qui y figure. Ce sera normalement sa nouvelle adresse. Si aucun bulletin n'est disponible pour octobre, cet employeur n'a peut être pas encore fait sa déclaration. Vérifiez régulièrement.


----------



## Nanou91 (21 Novembre 2022)

J'allais dire la même chose que Catie.
Je connais les nouvelles adresses d'employeurs que j'ai eu il y a 10...15 ans... rien qu'en retéléchargeant leurs bulletins de salaire...


----------



## ChantalGoya (23 Novembre 2022)

Procéder simplement si vous ne les voyez plus: appeler pour tenter d'avoir un pe et signaler le non paiement de salaire.
Sans réponses, faire un courrier recommandé avec AR avec constat du non paiement de salaire au X novembre 2023 pour la garde de sur la période du..... Au......

Sans retour, 15 jours plus nouveau recommandé avec mention de saisir les prud'hommes.

Bon courage


----------



## Clacla (23 Novembre 2022)

Pour être passé par la. Les parents m'avaient dit ou ils travaillaient je me suis pointé à leurs b'oulots. Et j'ai été payé aussitôt et en 1 fois


----------

